# 2,568 goldens



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

OK Debbie Downer that is a very sad statistic! I'm sure the tough economic times are adding to the numbers.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That's an amazing number of animals on Petfinder. 1/4 million animals in need of homes. What a sad comment on our society.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm hoping the new Movie "Hotel For Dogs" helps some of these animals. What a great idea. I guess Pedigree is involved and for each ticket sold, money will be donated to help. What an easy and doable concept!

http://www.pedigree.com/03Adoption/Hotel%20For%20Dogs/Default.aspx










PEDIGREE® Brand is proud to partner with _Hotel for Dogs_, a smart, funny comedy adventure about a sister and brother who turn an abandoned hotel into a dog's paradise. We share their belief that all dogs deserve a loving home.


----------

